

Ask HN: Monitoring tools for LAMP server? - arenaninja

I&#x27;m a Fullstack dev at an SMB, we have currently one rackspace server to service our sites (a lot of it is static content).<p>I&#x27;m currently the only one who can manage with a terminal, so the server management stuff falls on me at the moment. Rackspace has plenty of health monitoring tools, but I would like something that allows me to go through PHP&#x2F;MySQL&#x2F;Apache logs. Preferably something a la jenkins, where after some config work it&#x27;s as simple as logging in and users can peruse logs. For the moment it&#x27;s one server, but I do need support for multiple Virtual Hosts.
======
lsiunsuex
Found [http://goaccess.io/](http://goaccess.io/) just this morning. Helped me
find someone scraping the site from Jamaica this morning causing 3gb in data
transfer.

~~~
arenaninja
This looks great, and really lightweight. No support for PHP/MySQL log that I
can see, but it's a good start

------
dangrossman
Try New Relic. There's a free tier. They have server and service monitoring
with monitoring & instrumentation plugins for whatever stack you use (e.g.
there are plugins for PHP, MySQL and Apache). You'll have a nice web interface
the non-terminal folks might even be able to use to monitor performance, error
rates, and go deep into individual sessions/stack traces when needed.

~~~
arenaninja
Woa! New Relic looks great. Two downsides that I see is having a binary on my
system and the web interface isn't self-hosted...

On the plus side, looks like I get a free upgrade because I'm using Rackspace.
However, I get the feeling that they haven't tested it a lot using Windows 8.1
with 1600x900 resolution in Firefox (but I'll submit a screenshot to them)

------
MalcolmDiggs
If you're just interesting in combing through the logs, you might want to look
at loggly.com

Definitely give New Relic a try, they're pretty popular these days.

Splunk is also an option, but is geared more for the enterprise. Might be
overkill here.

No matter what you choose, just remember to monitor your load closely, any of
these kinds of additions can surprise you with the amount of processing-power
they can take up.

------
andrewrice
I've used this in the past: [https://github.com/afaqurk/linux-
dash](https://github.com/afaqurk/linux-dash)

Doesn't offer logs, but shouldn't be too difficult to implement.

Edit: See demo here -
[http://linuxdash.afaqtariq.com/demo.html](http://linuxdash.afaqtariq.com/demo.html)

------
KarenS
Loggly has a new relic chrome extension that lets you correlate matching logs
(in Loggly) to performance errors (in New Relic). If that's interesting, you
can find out more info here: [https://www.loggly.com/docs/new-relic-
extension/](https://www.loggly.com/docs/new-relic-extension/)

------
FlopV
Have you looked at loginsight? It's a VMware product. I believe BMC's patrol
also does log monitoring. These seem to be more enterprise tools, I'm not sure
if it's what you're looking for.

